# Paint color for the white on the inside of a 1966 GTO



## joe b (Feb 6, 2020)

I am building a 1966 GTO. I am almost ready to paint the interior of the car. My car has the Parchment interior with the black dash and carpet. My question is what color is the white that is painted on the inside of the doors, pillar post, and quarter windows? I cannot find the name of it or the paint code. Would it be the Cameo White? Any information would be appreciated. Thank you in advance.

Joe


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

The second edition resto guide lists interior colors by the trim tag code. (pg 34) mfr paint codes provided for each below:
223 - 60 degree gloss black
221 - medium fawn (gold)
219 - dark blue
220 - dark turquoise
221 - gold - dark fawn
222 - red


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

1966 Pontiac was Parchment (White), not a bright white.


----------



## ww892626 (7 mo ago)

joe b said:


> I am building a 1966 GTO. I am almost ready to paint the interior of the car. My car has the Parchment interior with the black dash and carpet. My question is what color is the white that is painted on the inside of the doors, pillar post, and quarter windows? I cannot find the name of it or the paint code. Would it be the Cameo White? Any information would be appreciated. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Joe


Hi Joe, my name is Bill. I have the same problem as you in regards to the door metal color. Did you ever find out what color it is?


----------

